# Please help me to find Flo!



## Sharpie (8 January 2012)

I sold my mare back in August 2011.

She is Called Flo (stable name) and Carolina Rose (registered)
She is a 16hh, Dark brown Mare, Born 4th June 2001 so rising 11 this time.
She has two hind white feet and is by the coloured dutch warmblood stallion called Irco Lhee and out of a tb mare called Red Micks Wife. She looks like black beauty and she has lots a presence.

Sold from near redditch, Worcestershire to a lady called Gaynor and I delivered her to the livery yard they kept their daughters welsh cob at in Walsall. Now this sounds awful but I do not know their last name, nor do i remember where or what the lievery yard was called.  STUPID OR WHAT! 

However..... they were such lovely people who promised to keep in touch so I had no reservations of them taking her on and felt no need to take tons of information. 

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Cuffey (8 January 2012)

Contact PIO to see if details have been updated and ask if they will pass on your contact details

Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain

96 High Street
Edenbridge
Kent
TN8 5AR
England

Tel: 01732 866277
Fax: 01732 867464
www.sporthorsegb.co.uk
registration@sporthorsegb.co.uk


----------



## Sharpie (8 January 2012)

Thank you, I have tried. They havnt re-registered her  (yet)


----------



## Cuffey (8 January 2012)

Sharpie said:



			Thank you, I have tried. They havnt re-registered her  (yet)
		
Click to expand...

Pity--they should!

Have a look see if any of these yards sound familiar
http://ukhorseriderguide.co.uk/listings.asp?sector=LiveryYard&country=England&county=West Midlands

Use Streetmap put Walsall up, use zoom to move in/out and think which roads you used to deliver the horse and try to give approx area for yard
Hopefully link will work
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...ty/Town/Village]&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf


----------



## Sharpie (8 January 2012)

Thank you so much for your help, I have looked through yards and map and although places sound familliar I cant for the life of me remember which way i went. I know i was stuck in back to back traffic on the motorway which I assume was the M5/M6 mergure.

None of the yards sound familliar either but it was a huge huge farm, it had a long hidden drive which i remember had speed humps (remember thinking that was great for horses! lol), then as you approached the farm there were pigs. When i arrived in yard there were pens on my left with donkeys in and then a huge open barn with cattle. I remember saying how flo would be fine passing the pigs to hack out and commenting on the farm having every animal possible. There were two yards, a large outdoor stable block in a square and a smaller row of american barn type. Paddocks were devided into mares and geldings and quite large. It was a huge place!

Other than that I am stuck.  But thanks again.


----------



## stormhorse (8 January 2012)

do you have any other info on the yard. I'm local but can not think where it might be. Pm me if you wish.

Deb


----------



## stormhorse (10 January 2012)

this horse has been located. i will pm you with the tele no of gaynor.


----------



## Cuffey (10 January 2012)

stormhorse said:



			this horse has been located. i will pm you with the tele no of gaynor.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help--brilliant


----------



## Sharpie (10 January 2012)

THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!

Hx


----------



## Sharpie (9 June 2016)

Tried the number given to me for Gaynor and only heard back from her once via text. 

I'm desperately hoping that the lady that gave me her number is still able to contact Gaynor and at least tell me how my beautiful girl is doing?

Please help! X


----------

